# Doc Baumann bei SternTV



## Consti (29. September 2004)

*Doc Baumann bei SternTV (RTL)*

Doc Baumann ist bei SternTV.

Es geht heute u.a. um Ufo Fälschungen. Der Doc soll in der Sendung ein Ufo nachbauen (mit dem Computer).
Er darf ein Foto einer Radkappe machen (die Fälschung schlechthin) und soll daraus etwas zaubern.

Ich nehme das Programm grade auf und werde in einigen Tagen die geschnittene Version hier abliefern.
Falls jemand guten Webspace hat (oder ich welchen von dem Tutorial-Team bekommen kann, werde ich das Video gerne Online stellen)

Am besten, jetzt einfach einschalten und LIVE mitschauen!


----------



## Jan Seifert (29. September 2004)

Ahh, danke für die Info, werds gleich mal anmachen


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (29. September 2004)

Und ich habe kein Fernsehen... :sad: 
Warte aber auf Dein Video und bin schon ganz gespannt, 
was er denn so fabriziert hat...


----------



## ShadowMan (30. September 2004)

Mist, hab das Ergebnis gerade so verpasst...

Freu mich auch schon aufs Video. Falls tutorials.de den Webspace nicht bereitstellt würde ich es notfalls auf meinen laden. 

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Consti (30. September 2004)

Das Video ist im Kasten bzw. auf der HDD!

Jetzt muss ich es noch schneiden!
Womit mache ich das am Besten. Habe sowas noch NIE gemacht. Gibt es gute Freeware Tools?

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!

//edit:

Hab schon ein Thread im Forum gefunden!


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (30. September 2004)

*Impressions from outta space*

Hussa!

Würd's auch gerne sehen, wenn's fertich und im Netz ist. Die UFO-Geschichte allgemein gehört zum aktuellen DOCMA-Award (früher Adobe Photoshop-Award)

Was das Filmchen angeht, eine Bitte: wohl auch im Interesse anderer keine Riesendatei fabrizieren (rund 5 MB Schmerzobergrenze). Nicht jeder ist DSL-mäßig im Netz unterwegs oder nutzt die Standleitung an seinem Arbeitsplatz


----------



## BSA (30. September 2004)

5MB Haaaahhhaaaaahhhaaaa


Soll ich mal lachen, in welcher Auflösung willst du den Film denn sehen?

Ich denke mal das der Beitrag nicht nur 1 min. ging


----------



## McAce (30. September 2004)

am besten nutzt du Virtualdub un den DivX 5.0 Codec, den der ist am schnellsten und die Qualität ist optimal.
Bei der Komprimierung solltest du nicht unter 750kb/s gehen.
WEnn du mehr Tipps brauchst einfach bei mir melden am besten dann per
Mail oder PN.


----------



## The-God (30. September 2004)

Hab das gestern auch gesehen mit den UFO Fälschungen wußte aber gar nicht das dieser Typ mit dem langen Bart Doc Baumann ist *gg* Kann man irgendwo das Ergebnis seiner Fälschung sehen hab gar nicht mehr umgeschaltet weil mir das alles zu lange gedauert hat.

Gruß


----------



## Consti (30. September 2004)

So, Virtual Dub 1.5.10 hab ich installiert und heruntergeladen.
Ich habe es auch schon geschnitten.
Danach habe ich das Video als Avi Exporterit (ca. 1,2 gb ).
Den DivX 5 Encoder hab ich auch drauf (den neusten). Wie binde ich den nun in VDub ein, bzw. wie kann ich das AVI konvertieren.

Nach dem Speichern des Avi war das Bild sehr verzerrt. Kann man ad was in VDub machen?
Hab leider wenig Zeit, das alles selber nachzugucken - auch, wenn ich es, laut den Regeln machen sollte, doch ich gehe mal davon aus, dass ihr das Video schnell haben und wollt, ud ihr vllt deshalb eine Ausnhame macht, damit alles schnell abläuft!

Danke schoneinaml!

//edit:
Gut, das Format (Seitenverhältnis passt). Der Zoomplayer war nischt ganz richtig eingestellt. Ich muss jetzt nur noch wissen, wie ich aus der 1,8 GB Avi ein schönes DivX bekomme!?
Der Film ist ca 4 Minuten lang (Werbung, etc. rausgeschnitten).


----------



## ShadowMan (30. September 2004)

Seid mir bitte nicht böse, aber wer ist eigentlich Doc Baumann?


----------



## Consti (30. September 2004)

Hab jetzt alles gefunden!

Habe jetzt 3 Versionen erstellt!

05 MB ->Modem / ISDN: User mit (sehr) niedriegen Ansprüchen
10 MB - > Modem / ISDN: User mit höheren Ansprüchen
30 MB -> Volumen DSL: recht gute Qualität
50 MB -> Highend Version: beste Video Qualität

Hoffe mal, dass ich die Standards von DivX eingehalten habe, sonst gibts ja einige Probleme bei euch!

Frage jetzt nur:
Wohin mit den Dateien
Auf meinem Space kann ich sie kaum lassen.

Wer Webspace hat, kann sich melden.
ICQ # Steht im Profil!


----------



## aTa (30. September 2004)

> Seid mir bitte nicht böse, aber wer ist eigentlich Doc Baumann?



Das ist der Gründer, wenn ich mich nicht täusche, von Docma. Das ist ne Zeitschrift für digitale Bildbearbeitung.

Hier der Link 

Aber wie der dann noch den Jauch in den Alien umgewandelt hat war total krass, sah sehr geil aus.
Hat da jemand evtl n Bild von


----------



## Martys (30. September 2004)

Wie sieht´s denn mit den "Free"-Anbietern aus? Das gibt es doch Angebote bis 100MB, oder?


----------



## aTa (30. September 2004)

Arcor z.b. sind glaub 50 mb oder 100 mb genau weiss ich es nicht, aber die sind echt gut war da auch sehr lange und fürn Video reicht des alle mal.


----------



## Senfdose (30. September 2004)

Consti hast du DsL? wenn ja knall ich das Video bei mir auf den Webspace!
bei Intresse gebe ich dir meine Mail per PN


----------



## The-God (30. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Martys _
> *Wie sieht´s denn mit den "Free"-Anbietern aus? Das gibt es doch Angebote bis 100MB, oder? *



Der kostenlose Arcor.de Webspace ist nur 25mb groß und man nur 1gb Traffic (pro Monat)  was sicherlich nicht ausreicht.

Gruß


----------



## Senfdose (30. September 2004)

immer Ruhig Gemeinde ich loade es mir gerade von Consti dauert noch ca.20 Minuten dann stelle ich es bei mir auf den Server,  Link folgt. Werde aber im gleichen Atemzug eine Mail an den Doc schreiben ob er die Sendung bei Docma.de online stellt.

Gruß  SENF


----------



## Senfdose (1. Oktober 2004)

hier nun der versprochene Link erstmal die 50mb Variante!


Klick Hier! 



Danke  noch mal  an Consti


----------



## BSA (1. Oktober 2004)

Ahhhh, ich habs.....

juhu, jetzt guck ich es mir noch an....*g*

Man achte auf die Zeiten des Beitrags, bin 6.10 Uhr online gegangen und habs schon *g* Standleitung forever


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (1. Oktober 2004)

*Megamonster*

Na Super,

erst macht sich BSA über mich lustig, dann strunst er rum, dass er so 'ne tolle Standleitung hat.
Ich finde 50 MB zu viel auf einmal zum downloaden, da ich ja 'nur' mikriges ISDN habe.


----------



## BSA (1. Oktober 2004)

Onkel Jürgen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Na Super,
> 
> erst macht sich BSA über mich lustig, dann strunst er rum, dass er so 'ne tolle Standleitung hat.
> Ich finde 50 MB zu viel auf einmal zum downloaden, da ich ja 'nur' mikriges ISDN habe.




Hey, ich wollte dich nicht anmachen, ich hab auf zu Hause auch nur ISDN, aber ab nächsten Monat gibts ne ISDN Flat, dann stören mich die 50 MB auch nciht mehr, ist zwar nicht so schnell, aber was soll man machen wenn DSL im Hochmodernen Berlin nicht verfügbar ist *g*


----------



## extracuriosity (1. Oktober 2004)

Erstmal danke für die Arbeit. Hab´s mir eben angeschaut. Leider ist es nicht wirklich informativ. Aber wenigstens hab ich den Doc mal live in Aktion gesehen.


----------



## Senfdose (1. Oktober 2004)

auch die Leute mit geringer Bandbreite werde Heut im laufe des Lages noch bedient!



Gruß Senf


----------



## ShadowMan (1. Oktober 2004)

Na ja, so extrem soll schaut das Ergebnis gar nicht mal aus.

Wobei ich die Transformation zum Alien schon sehr viel schöner finde...aber will nicht wissen wie lang er da dran gesessen hat.


----------



## Philip Kurz (1. Oktober 2004)

Vielen dank nochmal an Consti und Senfdose.
Und hier noch ein kleiner Tipp für alle ISDN- oder Modem-User:

Morgen ( 2.10. ) wird die Sendung um 3.15 Uhr wiederholt. Jetzt fehlt nur noch
der Videorekorder


----------



## BSA (1. Oktober 2004)

Hey super radde, dat werd ich mir dann mal rein ziehen, hab nämlich meinen USB stick vergessen *schnief*


----------



## Consti (1. Oktober 2004)

Also wie gesagt, ich habe auch noch weitere Versionen. Die hat sich die Senfdose aber noch nicht geladen!

Senfdose sollte sich dies bzgl aber noch einmal bei mir melden, damit wir einen Zeitpunkt ausmachen, wann ich meinen kleinen WAMP wieder anmache 

Aber schön das es euch gefällt

Grüsse Consti!


----------



## Mythos007 (1. Oktober 2004)

Vielen Dank Consti für diesen interessanten Mitschnitt.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
soweit ich mich errinere gab es für das Alien auch mal in einer alten Ausgabe eine Anleitung, kann sein das auch das UFO dabei war.

MFG


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. Oktober 2004)

Hey was fürn ****** läuft den da!
Bei mir gibts einzig ein Standbild von der Sendung und sonst nur Ton, bitte das bringt keinem was, dann lieber ne besser Bitrate, aber so brauchts sich auch keiner downloaden.
Meine Meinung zu nem Standbild.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Consti (2. Oktober 2004)

> Hey was fürn ****** läuft den da!
> Bei mir gibts einzig ein Standbild von der Sendung und sonst nur Ton, bitte das bringt keinem was, dann lieber ne besser Bitrate, aber so brauchts sich auch keiner downloaden.
> Meine Meinung zu nem Standbild.



Was hast du denn?
Du bist der erste (und bist jetzt einzige) der mit dem Video Probleme hat, also wird es wohl nicht an dem VIDEO als viel mehr an deinem PC liegen.
Vielleicht lädst du dir einfach mal den aktuellen DivX-Codec, installierst in richtig, stellst deine Wiedergabe Programm ein und dann darfst du noch einmal meckern, wenn es nicht klappt!

Dankschön!


----------



## McAce (2. Oktober 2004)

Also ich hatte mir auch die 50Mb runtergeladen und muß sagen
sie ist in hervorragender Qualität und läuft ohne Probleme.

@DirtyWorld du solltest mal den Codec aktualisieren oder den Player wechseln
    bevor du hier rummeckerst.


----------



## ShadowMan (2. Oktober 2004)

@ McAce: *zustimm*

Lad dir mal den VLC Media Player runter. Der spielt eigentlich alles ab und ist Freeware.

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
also mit dem VCL habe ichs dann mal Anschauen können wenn auch mit knackser , was aber nicht so schlimm war.Entschuldigung für den vergriffenen Ton! Ich hoffe Ihr nehmt meine Entschuldigung an. Ich war leider nicht mehr ganz nüchtern als ich den Beitrag geschrieben habe einlich:.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Senfdose (2. Oktober 2004)

Alles wieder vergessen


----------



## meilon (2. Oktober 2004)

mkay, habe mir jetzt die 5er und 10er Version besorgt und auf meinen Homeserver geschmissen! Wenn iich nochmal Zeit habe, kommen die auf meinen richtigen Server:

- 5mb Version gibt es hier
- 10mb Version gibt es hier

das sind 3:52 min. die sich lohnen!

Viel Spass!


----------

